# DNM: Vaccination Safety: If You Look, You’ll See The Problem



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Vaccination Safety: If You Look, You’ll See The Problem | Dogs Naturally Magazine

If someone, even someone in a white coat, suggests that you take a drug or get injected with some substance, two logical questions ought to immediately arise in your mind:

1.Is this beneficial to me (or does this work as intended)?
2.Is this safe?

If we ask these two questions about repeated or annual revaccination of animals, and we ask the right people, we’ll get a negative answer to both.

We’ve already covered the first question: the efficacy of repeated revaccination is clearly lacking according to immunologists. If you do it, you are likely wasting your money.

But a far more important question is the vaccination safety issue, as a growing body of evidence mounts showing a correlation between vaccinations and chronic disease.

Chronic Disease and Vaccination — Look at the Timing
The chronic diseases have many names, including arthritis, hypo- or hyperthyroidism, allergies, asthma, inflammatory bowel disease, repeated ear infections, skin disease, heart disease, diabetes, kidney failure, and the current #1 killer of dogs over 6 years of age: cancer.

Animals – CatsWhat makes them nightmarish is that they linger, they are not easily cured, and they are slowly, progressively degenerative, meaning the patient declines in health over the time they are present.

The best that conventional medicine can do with chronic disease is to control symptoms through suppressive therapies. This is fraught with problems, including side effects from the drugs, and apparently “new,” more serious diseases arising from the continued course of suppression.

So, our greatest goal as animal caretakers should be to prevent chronic disease in the first place.

The onset of chronic disease after vaccination is often delayed, coming weeks to a couple of months after the injection. This is not close enough for conventional medical minds to appreciate the correlation, but it’s there nonetheless.

To see the lack of vaccination safety, you must look longer term than 24 hours.
The evidence for vaccination safety concerns comes from both anecdotal sources and research studies.

Allergic Skin Disease
A British veterinarian has, for the last 20+ years, asked those clients who present him with an itchy, allergic dog, “When did this itchiness begin?” The response is striking.

Some 75% remember clearly: it began within 1-2 months of the “puppy shots.”

Anecdotal evidence in human medicine is pointing to a cause and effect relationship between childhood vaccines and autism, virtually unknown a mere 40 years ago and now being called an epidemic. There has been a marked increase in incidence of this devastating disease that parallels the increased number of vaccinations now required of children. The interval between vaccination and disease? About one month (though autism can occur almost immediately post-vaccination).

Human asthma is following a similar course, as is diabetes.

Autoimmune Disease in Dogs
Animals – DogIn a research study published in 1996, the authors looked at a deadly canine disease of a confused immune system. Known as immune-mediated hemolytic anemia (IMHA), it means the dogs’ immune systems attacked their own red blood cells as if they were foreign.

Needless to say, this is life-challenging and the death rate is high, as one cannot live long without the oxygen-carrying red blood cells. In the study, 58 dogs with the illness, presenting at a veterinary teaching hospital over a two-year period, were compared to a control group presenting for other problems over the same time.

The question was asked, “Did anything precede the onset of IMHA?” Lo and behold, a highly statistically significant group of the sick dogs had been vaccinated with the usual yearly vaccines one month earlier.

It was so highly statistically significant in fact, that the authors entitled their paper, “Vaccine-Associated Immune-Mediated Hemolytic Anemia in the Dog.” (Duval and Giger, J Vet Intern Med 1996;10:290-295)

Cancer in Cats
In cats, researchers have known since the early 90’s about the correlation between vaccines and a malignant tumor. This particular tumor arises where the vaccines are commonly given, in the area of loose skin at the back of the neck, or in the back of the hind leg.

It appears to be uniformly fatal, even with extensive surgery. And it has been clearly associated with two particular vaccines, rabies and feline leukemia.

Finally, in 2000, recognizing the clear cause and effect relationship between vaccination and this cancer, the disease was renamed by the research community. It is now officially called Vaccine-Associated Sarcoma.

Autoimmune Disease in Cats
More recently, in work from Lappin, M.R. et al at Colorado State, it was revealed that the common feline vaccine viruses are grown in tissue cultures made from feline kidney cells. In harvesting the viruses to make the vaccine, feline kidney proteins come along and become part of the vaccine.

So, in addition to making an immune response against the vaccine viruses, vaccinated cats are likely also producing antibodies against, you guessed it: feline kidney cells. This may well explain why cats, as a species, have such a high rate of chronic renal disease, and often die of kidney failure. When examined microscopically, the kidneys of these cats are under attack by their own immune systems!

Homeopathic Practice Experience: Vaccinosis
In the early days of homeopathic veterinary practice, a number of us would see something we would later call the “vaccinosis phenomenon.” It was instructive to us as to just how significant an impact vaccinations had had on our animal patients.

We would be presented with a chronically ill animal, and after carefully choosing and giving the appropriate homeopathic remedy, we’d be met with disappointing results. A second or third prescription would be made with similar dismal responses from the patient.

Finally, we’d go back to the owner and ask about vaccinations. Inevitably the patient was vaccinated. “Whenever we got the reminder postcard, we went in for the shots.”

Then we would reanalyze the case in light of this knowledge, and look at remedies that were particularly noted to have been applicable in illness that arose after vaccination. When we’d prescribe again with a “vaccinosis” remedy, the results were often startling.

WOW. A LOT OF GOOD CHANGE!
Not only would the disease symptoms lessen by 50% or more, but the patient would start acting more normally. The dog who was hyperactive would settle down and pay attention, the angry cat would become a lover again, or the animal terrified of visitors would come out and say hello. The owners were so impressed with the changes that they would often call before the next appointment to tell us how great things were going!

The inference we have made from this experience, repeated over and over in different parts of the country in different practitioners’ hands, is simple:

Vaccinations are responsible for a significant portion of the illness we see in the patients with chronic disease.

Dr. WhiteCoat is slow to adapt to this vaccination safety issue, even as the professional organizations recommend against repeated, especially annual vaccinations. In 2000, the American Association of Feline Practitioners came out with an official statement against annual vaccination in the cat. They based this position on research from Cornell where kittens, vaccinated once, measured seven years later still showing evidence of immunity from those vaccines. Veterinary schools across the country are currently reevaluating their recommended vaccination protocols.

Quite frankly, though, I don’t think you can afford to wait for the whole profession to catch up. Your animals are at risk to become chronically ill if you continue this baseless practice of annual or even every three year revaccination. Oh, and by the way, there’s money involved. What was the incentive to watch out for vaccination safety issues and stop revaccinating again?

Years from now when we look back incredulously at how such a practice was ever thought to be wise, wouldn’t it be nice to be able to smile and pat your healthy twenty-something pet and say,

“We knew. We stopped. That’s why you’re still here.”


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

This article strikes some hope in me. Not sure if Midgie was over-vaccinated as she was vaccinated for the first year of her life and that's it (I'd have to get her paperwork to see exactly for what she was vaccinated) but it's a last straw for me to figure out why her allergies are so bad and her immune system so compromised. Hmmmmm.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Really struggling today with poor Midgie. She's been doing a lot of eye rubbing lately and getting red rashy splottes under her arm, on her elbows and stomach. It got bad last night with the head shaking and eye rubbing. I really feel it's a sinus infection or sinus headache. She doesn't sound congested and doesn't show any signs of infection. I gave a 1/4 of a Benedryl and steamed her twice last night with eucalyptus. It definitely seem to sooth her. This morning she was rubbing again, so I gave 1/2 of Benedryl and had some prescription eye cream. I ordered the Apawthecary OL-Immune drops and was really nervous about using them for fear I could make things worse, but I refuse to go to unknowing vets that will throw the first antibiotic at her without careful consideration. So I took a chance and let her lick the end of the drop once. No prob. Later, I let her have another lick. No problem. Just not sure how much and how many times I should give. I know to start out slow with anything new. I'm really trying not to stress out, but I'm trying to clean house and feel like I have to keep checking on her.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> Really struggling today with poor Midgie. She's been doing a lot of eye rubbing lately and getting red rashy splottes under her arm, on her elbows and stomach. It got bad last night with the head shaking and eye rubbing. I really feel it's a sinus infection or sinus headache. She doesn't sound congested and doesn't show any signs of infection. I gave a 1/4 of a Benedryl and steamed her twice last night with eucalyptus. It definitely seem to sooth her. This morning she was rubbing again, so I gave 1/2 of Benedryl and had some prescription eye cream. I ordered the Apawthecary OL-Immune drops and was really nervous about using them for fear I could make things worse, but I refuse to go to unknowing vets that will throw the first antibiotic at her without careful consideration. So I took a chance and let her lick the end of the drop once. No prob. Later, I let her have another lick. No problem. Just not sure how much and how many times I should give. I know to start out slow with anything new. I'm really trying not to stress out, but I'm trying to clean house and feel like I have to keep checking on her.


I give Huly (11lbs) 1/4 dropper 2-3 times a day depending on how bad the infection is


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Dottie's booster is due,this month.No she's not having it


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Vaccines lead to death of 2 of my pom's.. Amberleah will never get another one..


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I know this article explains why not to annually vaccinate, but if I were to get a new puppy, should I get that pup it's vaccs and what do they really need?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My vet did a titer first as they get immunity from mom and some breeders vaccinate. BG required a shot but Sonny didn't.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I need to find away around the vaccines, they make me crazy and scare me. But because my boy is a SD I don't know if I can escape them.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I lost my first chi to vaccine related auto immune disease, it was so sad. We do titers every 3 years and if anything comes back low or undetected, I boost w a single valent vaccine. Ie, Lola got her puppy shots (from petco unfortunately bc I didn't know any of the things I know now) and so when she was do for her booster at 1 year, titers were strong and positive. 3 years later we redid her titers and her distemper was almost undetectable but her parvo titer was still good so we only gave her the distemper shot. 

As far as puppies, I follow Dr. Jean Dodds protocol and I highly recommend it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Zorana1125 said:


> I lost my first chi to vaccine related auto immune disease, it was so sad. We do titers every 3 years and if anything comes back low or undetected, I boost w a single valent vaccine. Ie, Lola got her puppy shots (from petco unfortunately bc I didn't know any of the things I know now) and so when she was do for her booster at 1 year, titers were strong and positive. 3 years later we redid her titers and her distemper was almost undetectable but her parvo titer was still good so we only gave her the distemper shot.
> 
> As far as puppies, I follow Dr. Jean Dodds protocol and I highly recommend it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. That's what I was wanting to know if I should ever get another pup. Have to look up Dodds protocol and learn some more.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

You can skip vaccinations entirely and use nosodes for immunity.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wicked Pixie said:


> You can skip vaccinations entirely and use nosodes for immunity.


Do you mean even for a pups first vaccines? I like the idea of a titer to know where you're at and then using nosodes if needed.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, you can even buy them online.


----------

